# I was discouraged... but now I’m cured... (CLOSED)



## Love

Good day all. I find myself a little discouraged, a little down on Tesla, and decided to write something here to vent, maybe get some encouraging replies and/or perhaps find misery in numbers, though I don’t hope for the later. Incoming extremely TL;DR rant, broken into short stories...

1) I was waiting to buy the cable organizer from the online Tesla shop. It kept showing out of stock, expected to be back in inventory in 4 weeks. Months passed and I kept checking it daily. Finally it showed “add to cart” and I immediately did that and bought it. I got a confirmation email saying I’d get a follow up email when the item shipped. A few weeks passed by and I hadn’t heard, so I wrote a short email inquiring about it and was told it was actually still out of stock, expected to be replenished in the next few weeks. Well, now it’s been a few more weeks, over a month since I made the purchase, the item still is showing “add to cart” (but the “please allow 4 weeks” message has returned...) instead of out of stock online and I discovered they charged me already the day I made the purchase. None of this is unheard of, but it’s an annoyance that added to my list...

2) When my wife decided to purchase a Model S, it was a great day for me. I’d been rambling on about Tesla, reading and showing her articles, pictures, etc. for years. For her to share my enthusiasm was truly touching. I made it abundantly clear to our delivery specialist that we were a bit apprehensive, not because of anything I just typed above of course, but because we’d never bought a vehicle online like this, never owned and EV, and we’ve never paid even half the price of the Model S for a vehicle. It doesn’t break the bank, but we’re just usually too frugal (ok, cheap) and we’ve got lofty goals of retirement/travel as early in life as possible. Anyway, the entire purchase process was disorganized with my wife doing all the leg work for the DS and the bank. I asked several times, shouldn’t the bank and the DS just be talking with one another? There were times were literally all my wife was doing was forwarding emails. On to the week of the delivery, scheduled for a Saturday, we got radio silence. I had an unreturned phone call, text and email and my frustration finally peaked on Friday, when I hadn’t heard back at all and didn’t know what to do. You see, we live 2+ hours from the nearest location, and by this time it’s the day before our delivery and I hadn’t even heard if the car was there, if we were good to go on the paperwork, and I had no idea if we should even come at all. I wrote an email to our DS again, with a tone similar to this post here, and finally got an apologetic response from our DS blaming Tesla's “delivery system” and explaining how they were trying to do better with deliveries and communication and he would pass my note along. He also said he wouldn’t be there for our delivery, which was really fine with me, I only wanted to ensure the car was there! In the end, we got the car and love it. I love having my wife in such a safe vehicle. It just left a bad (and I’m discovering, lingering) taste in my mouth. It could have been so much better.

3) As I’ve expressed before (I think), I didn’t reserve the Model 3 before the reveal or at a store. I reserved online April 1st, 2016 at roughly 11am if I recall correctly. It was probably (likely) the whole “frugal” (cheap!) thing, and this was before my wife has seen the light of the all-mighty T and converted. Looking back, Electrek has some figures that show I’m likely in the 150k and 190k reservation based on date/time. I received Feb-Apr as a delivery estimate for the 3. When my wife decided to get the Model S (you all know where this is going), every single person we talked to said if absolutely would bump up the Model 3 priority to that of an owner status. Honestly the window estimate to me almost is secondary now to just getting the dang truth. I called Fremont and spoke with a very kind person who ensured me that our status was showing as owners and that it would definitely change our delivery window, she mentioned she would add me to a list to be corrected in batches and bring it up to her supervisor. Also to give it a few weeks to reflect the change online. Unfortunately it’s now been over 2 months. I’ve called once more and got the same response, almost verbatim. I feel like I fight myself, trying to be patient, knowing that I have really nothing to stress/worry about here. I mean, the worst case scenario is I get my car when I get it, whenever that is...big deal right? I’m certainly not going to cancel, no way!! It’s just a lot of little things that chip away my patience I guess. I saw a post yesterday on a different forum where a Texas, online, April 1st, later in the day, non-owner had better/sooner dates that us and I found that way more depressing than I should have. Most likely, I’ve put way too much thought/feeling/emtotion/interest into a damn date range on one website that for all intents and purposes might be 100% inaccurate. I just want to know, as we all do. 

Ok, so...all of this to say that this past weekend I decided to capture this above in a message and sent it to Tesla. I don’t believe I was negative in it, just factual. I don’t think I’m being demanding or asking too much (am I?). All I want is to receive an item I already paid, or at least an estimate for it, and to get some honest feedback on the Model 3 delivery estimate. As I’ve said before but it’s worth repeating, I don’t even care by now when it is they say I’ll get the car, I just want an honest answer so I can plan accordingly. I have a buyer lined up for my vehicle and he asks me weekly (I work with him). I have a friends dad who rides me every time I see him, which I can totally stand and I give as much as I take but I’m tired of hearing “boy those Tesla’s sure do look a lot like a Kia.”
My email from this weekend received no response. Wednesday I forwarded it to the NASales email address (with a few typos corrected, I can’t type on this iPad that well!) just looking for someone/anyone to respond and as of this post here I haven’t heard back. I’m really trying to stay positive and not let things get to me, although that’s hard to tell if you’ve read through this post to this point. I just feel totally let down by Tesla. They’re a corporation, in a capitalist world, and they don’t owe me a damn thing, I get that... I just expected more. I expected to at least receive a response.

Thanks for reading, thanks for your time and attention. Please feel free to respond, even if it’s just to tell me I talk too much, can’t type/write worth a lick and have tons of grammatical errors, or just need to suck it up and deal with it. Any and all responses welcome. I’m gonna go shove my fingertips in some ice.

-Love


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Bummer man...Not sure what to say except that you have a right to be frustrated...

On the other hand...sometimes it does help to set realistic expectations.

When considering Tesla, I take two things into account:

Take everything Elon says with a huge grain of salt. He WAY overpromises things. I think it goes well beyond trying to drum up support on Wall Street with rosy pictures. I think the guy just sees things in a very positive light and really thinks that they can achieve "thousands per week", but doesn't understand the reality of having to deal with real world issues and people that aren't as obsessed as he is. Doesn't mean I don't admire him or believe in what he is doing.  But you definitely have to temper what he says. Of course I may have burned myself a bit with this--I figured the Model 3 would be a year late and planned my current lease accordingly. Oh well!
Tesla as a company is still learning how to be a car company. They don't have all their systems finely tuned. In fact, they are rapidly inventing/evolving it. This can be a good thing, but at some point you just wish they'd stop and take a breath and shore some things up. Of course they can't really afford to slow down at this point. But hopefully at some point they will. Anyway, in the meantime I have to give them some slack if their personnel aren't all quite on the same page / level.
Back in 2011 as I waited for my LEAF, the lack of communication and tracking was, I won't say discouraging, although for some it was. They just couldn't believe that Nissan would not be able to tell you exactly where your car was at any given time. Many of us actually received or cars before we got a final delivery date assigned on the website. And this is from an established car company! But they are not FedEx. Their systems are not set up for tracking as much as they are for pure distribution. Once I took delivery, I had to teach the salesman about how to set up the telematics in the car, how to set up charging timers, etc. That's part of the "beauty" of being an early adopter.

Should we give Tesla a similar pass? Well certainly they should at least know the vehicles. You can't just say that they are unfamiliar with the technology. But they are very soon going to start getting swamped with deliveries an order of magnitude more frequent than what they are dealing with today. I can't imagine how much this will stress their systems, people, and even things as simple as having enough parking space at the sales & service centers. It will certainly get way worse before it gets better.

For the amount of money you have and will spend on these cars, you should certainly expect a professional treatment. It's clear that Tesla has fallen short of that in your case. In my case though, from the outset I am expecting glitches, maybe a few hassles, delays, etc. Perhaps I will be pleasantly surprised if things go more smoothly than I fear, or maybe I will be able to take solace in the fact that I had at least guessed correctly.

One thing I would definitely NOT worry about though is what your delivery estimator is saying. Like #1 and #2 above, they just have those estimates set the same for everyone that falls into certain groups. I don't think there is anything scientific behind it right now. And it's WAY optimistic in my opinion. Tesla can't really estimate anything at this point because they don't know what other bottlenecks they will find. When they finally get up to running the lines at full speed, then fine--we can expect more accurate, personalized estimates.

Now yeah sure, it seems like you are currently tagged in the "wrong" group, but until we start hearing about a whole lot more owner invites going out, I wouldn't worry too much about it. Once you start seeing non-CA owner invites going out, I would certainly start to up the pace of your inquiries to make sure you get your rightful place in line.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I can say Tesla seemingly has some magic dust surrounding them where we do give them a free pass. I currently drive a Hyundai and oddly I hold them to a higher standard (from accountability) and I'm not sure why other than to fall back on that magic dust.

Magic dust won't last forever and they certainly need to tighten some things up.

I can share for my dad's Model S (it was a surprise 60th birthday present), so my mom coordinated everything and I went with her to take delivery and drive the car home (she was too nervous to drive it). 

The overall experience was fairly clean. We ran into a few speedbumps...

1) Timing -- the car was an inventory car and located about 400 miles away. It really isn't too hard to flat bed a car 400 miles and coordinate that but that was a bit of a struggle.

2) Options -- the car was exactly what we wanted for my dad, but it had the standard 19s and my mom ordered the 21" gray turbines. That was another coordination nightmare.

3) Delivery -- this wasn't too painful, but we looked at the car and it wad scratches (small) all over the paint. I could have corrected the paint myself, it wasn't major but in purchasing a $90k car we wanted to leave with it looking right. That tacked on a good 1-2 hours while we sat waiting (jeopardizing the surprise). 

4) Disappointment -- the driver seat was horribly worn to the point where it was ultimately replaced for free of course. The car must have sat in the local showroom for a while and with the in/out the seat was terrible. The real shame was that we spotted it. We weren't told of it in advance which they should have found doing their pre-delivery inspection.

Overall though -- my dad is in love with the car. Some growing pains for sure. Nothing yet that changes my mind.

P.S. -- I ordered the cable organizer 23 days ago with radio silence. Good thing I am an early planner!


----------



## 3V Pilot

The day that they hand you the key (card... Lol) all will be forgotten and overwhelming joy will take over. As someone who's had a chance to see and drive one in the wild I'll tell you right now that this car is beyond worthy of every disappointment you've faced so far. Oh, and it looks WAY better than any Porsche in real life, so, the guy with the Kia comments will be eating his words! Just sit back, relax, and know that one day soon you'll be the envy of all those around!


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> I have a friends dad who rides me every time I see him, which I can totally stand and I give as much as I take but I'm tired of hearing "boy those Tesla's sure do look a lot like a Kia."


Yeah, I've only told one brother, my best friend and my wife that this car is coming, for just this reason.  I don't need other people, especially family members, making this wait any more miserable than it is. Some people are jerks. And that's just immediate family.


----------



## Love

Thank you all for the kind replies and helpful insight, thoughts, ideas and strategies! It really does help to just talk it out I guess. In this case, typing will have to take the place of talking! But it still works. 
Thanks for the shoulder @NOGA$4ME @SoFlaModel3 @Mike Land @Dr. J!!

I promise I'll take more out of what you all typed that I have time to put into words here right now. And I'll revisit this post if/when my mood shifts downward as happens from time to time.

Thank you again all. Have a good weekend.


----------



## teslaliving

The experiences are pretty much par for the course and have been fairly consistent in my 3+ years of ownership. Service has gotten a bit better, but still not the same as other luxury car companies. Customer support is hit or miss. And the ordering/delivery part continues to be a real mess.

The thing is, once you get the car and start driving it, none of the rest matters. It's worth it. 91K miles on my S and its had a few issues but it's the best car I've ever owned.


----------



## Love

I have an update to add to this post. I received a callback from Tesla Friday night while we were out to dinner. I was very happy to hear back from them. I felt like I was having a hard time being understood as to what I was wanting to know and so I broke it down to the simplest form. I reserved the 3, got dates, bought an S, dates did not change. The gentlemen (Chris) was super polite and friendly,.. we talked for a good 15 minutes I'd guess. He put me on hold and had someone else there with him looking at some things in there system. In the end, when he came back online, he informed me that the online dates I'm seeing are correct for my region. He sounded pretty down about it, and I for sure was down... because I never did just get an answer to why our Model S purchase did not change our dates at all. I mean, if they can't and won't, I'm ok with that, I really just want this to make sense. Right now it doesn't because I've seen other April 1st reservations from non-owners with better estimate dates. 

So, anyway... after Chris came back from hold and told me the dates were right (which makes no sense to me), I didn't have any fight left... I'd also been standing outside for the whole conversation because I couldn't hear inside the restaurant due to loud music. Plus I ran out to hurriedly answer the call so I didn't even have my coat! I was freezing! I thanked Chris for his time and that was that. 

I'm thinking it would be best for me to disconnect a bit from this for awhile. I'm to the point where I check here, TMC, Electrek, Tesla's website to see my dates, etc. multiple times per day. Perhaps it would just be better for me to let go. Things outside of my control seem to be affecting how I feel about this whole "ordeal" and I dont want that. I also hear all of you so clearly in regards to all your shared stories of frustration, and how it will all be a moot point once we have our Model 3s. I truly am looking forward to that day! For now, though, things dont make sense and apparently arent going to...so I feel I can let it eat at me, or try and let it go. Gonna try the later if my brain will let me!


----------



## Dan Detweiler

Forgive me if I misunderstand you, but was the sole reason for buying the Model S to potentially move up your Model 3 delivery?

Dan


----------



## MelindaV

what does everyone think is a reasonable cutoff for being considered a current owner to get priority on the Model 3? @Lovesword took delivery the last day of September 2017, and expected that should move up his reservation made 18 months earlier (for good reason based on Tesla's vague owner/priority comments). 
What about someone that buys a S/X a month from now? Should that also move their Model 3 reservation up? or how about a Founder series Roadster that they paid in full this last month?

To me, priority should be given to those that owned a Tesla prior to 3/31/2016 -or- those owners who where owners when they reserved.


----------



## garsh

MelindaV said:


> To me, priority should be given to those that owned a Tesla prior to 3/31/2016 -or- those owners who where owners when they reserved.


But that doesn't provide an incentive for people to order an S or X.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

MelindaV said:


> what does everyone think is a reasonable cutoff for being considered a current owner to get priority on the Model 3? @Lovesword took delivery the last day of September 2017, and expected that should move up his reservation made 18 months earlier (for good reason based on Tesla's vague owner/priority comments).
> What about someone that buys a S/X a month from now? Should that also move their Model 3 reservation up? or how about a Founder series Roadster that they paid in full this last month?
> 
> To me, priority should be given to those that owned a Tesla prior to 3/31/2016 -or- those owners who where owners when they reserved.


That's a good point. On the one hand, even if purchasing a Tesla moved you immediately to the end of the "owners" line (or to the front of the line if all other owners had been serviced), I just don't a huge number of people doing this, so it shouldn't impact non-owners in any significant way (maybe an additional day's delay if 500-600 people decide to do this, once we get up to ramped up volumes).

But yeah, from a fairness point of view, it does seem like there should be SOME kind of limit on how far you can cut in line. Like 6 months for example. If I bought an S or X and reserved a 3 today, then I could be placed in line just ahead of people that reserved on June 4 this year. If I already had an existing reservation, my spot would be moved up to a point 6 months prior to where I reserved, if I reserved after Sep 30, 2016 anyway (6 months after 3/31/16).


----------



## garsh

NOGA$4ME said:


> But yeah, from a fairness point of view, it does seem like there should be SOME kind of limit on how far you can cut in line.


Fairness is overrated.  I'm happy for Tesla to put people in front of me if it helps keep Tesla in business. I wish I could talk myself into buying a new S or X. If it weren't for these [email protected]!n kids and their college ambitions...


----------



## BigBri

This is why I try to keep my enthusiasm down at some points as the company certainly has their issues. Plus I try to avoid making getting the car a huge life event even though I see it that way in the back of my head. Kind've like when a bridezilla spends years and years planning the wedding. Life seems empty the day after as every spare moment of time has been dedicated to that day. I can get a little crazy with looking for Tesla news and that in a similar fashion. I've even got a bit bummed/depressed during slow times without much news.


----------



## Love

Dan Detweiler said:


> Forgive me if I misunderstand you, but was the sole reason for buying the Model S to potentially move up your Model 3 delivery?
> 
> Dan


Oh no, not at all. That's my wife's car which she didn't buy until after I finally convinced her that her buying my dream car was not a negative thing at all!  The supposed priority bump (or not?) would have just been a bonus for me as the Model 3 will be my car and I'm overdue for something new. Just had to put $450 into it so it's costing me even though it's paid off.
Short story about that: I talked my wife into coming with for a test drive of the Model S. (I'd never driven a Tesla and had only even sat in a friends Model S for one short lunch trip, so I really wanted to experience it as I had the reservation for the Model 3 and was/am planning to have it be my most expensive vehicle I've ever owned). She ended up falling in love with it and wanting to trade in her car for one and I couldn't be happier about that. Love having her in such a safe vehicle.

Also, just for the record in case I'm getting a rep as a whiner (I'm really not in real life, I swear! I know that text is impossible to gauge tone of voice in, so I hope that my attempt to keep this light is coming through), I would totally be fine with what @MelindaV mentions, a cutoff makes absolute sense. To me, it comes down to communication... accurate communication, from Tesla to its' employees and then in turn to its' customers. I just want to know with certainty what is going on (as I'm sure we all do). Others have pointed out that Tesla isn't very good at communication and needs to improve. I agree. 
It's probably been beat to death... discussions/questions of priority, so my apologies for beating the dead horse. I do appreciate everyone's feedback and input though, I find it somewhat therapeutic, if you will, to discuss things like this. 
So far, everything I've been told lead me to believe priority would work as such:

-Employees (and family)
-Mar 31 owners (starting with CA line waiters, then spreading east)
-Mar 31 non-owners (same as above)
-April 1 owners 
-April 1 non-owners
-April 2nd owners
etc.

It doesn't appear this is accurate, which again is fine by me... but I'd like to know where we all stand, if there is/was a cutoff for ownership to impact delivery estimates, if the dates I have are accurate based on something else not mentioned (region, delays, etc.).

I keep typing these long wordy replies... I need to seek help. lol.


----------



## Love

BigBri said:


> This is why I try to keep my enthusiasm down at some points as the company certainly has their issues. Plus I try to avoid making getting the car a huge life event even though I see it that way in the back of my head. Kind've like when a bridezilla spends years and years planning the wedding. Life seems empty the day after as every spare moment of time has been dedicated to that day. I can get a little crazy with looking for Tesla news and that in a similar fashion. I've even got a bit bummed/depressed during slow times without much news.


Excellent post. And I'm going to try harder to do this as well... I just need to let it go. Appreciate your feedback.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Oh no, not at all. That's my wife's car which she didn't buy until after I finally convinced her that her buying my dream car was not a negative thing at all!  The supposed priority bump (or not?) would have just been a bonus for me as the Model 3 will be my car and I'm overdue for something new. Just had to put $450 into it so it's costing me even though it's paid off.
> Short story about that: I talked my wife into coming with for a test drive of the Model S. (I'd never driven a Tesla and had only even sat in a friends Model S for one short lunch trip, so I really wanted to experience it as I had the reservation for the Model 3 and was/am planning to have it be my most expensive vehicle I've ever owned). She ended up falling in love with it and wanting to trade in her car for one and I couldn't be happier about that. Love having her in such a safe vehicle.
> 
> Also, just for the record in case I'm getting a rep as a whiner (I'm really not in real life, I swear! I know that text is impossible to gauge tone of voice in, so I hope that my attempt to keep this light is coming through), I would totally be fine with what @MelindaV mentions, a cutoff makes absolute sense. To me, it comes down to communication... accurate communication, from Tesla to its' employees and then in turn to its' customers. I just want to know with certainty what is going on (as I'm sure we all do). Others have pointed out that Tesla isn't very good at communication and needs to improve. I agree.
> It's probably been beat to death... discussions/questions of priority, so my apologies for beating the dead horse. I do appreciate everyone's feedback and input though, I find it somewhat therapeutic, if you will, to discuss things like this.
> So far, everything I've been told lead me to believe priority would work as such:
> 
> -Employees (and family)
> -Mar 31 owners (starting with CA line waiters, then spreading east)
> -Mar 31 non-owners (same as above)
> -April 1 owners
> -April 1 non-owners
> -April 2nd owners
> etc.
> 
> It doesn't appear this is accurate, which again is fine by me... but I'd like to know where we all stand, if there is/was a cutoff for ownership to impact delivery estimates, if the dates I have are accurate based on something else not mentioned (region, delays, etc.).
> 
> I keep typing these long wordy replies... I need to seek help. lol.


I couldn't agree with you more. It's a bit of a lack of transparency here that is disheartening. For instance if we knew about a cutoff, then I was going to be likely to buy used Model S at some point within the last 12 months to ensure I moved up the list. Since it was very unclear, I didn't roll the dice on that.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Lovesword said:


> ...
> So far, everything I've been told lead me to believe priority would work as such:
> 
> -Employees (and family)
> -Mar 31 owners (starting with CA line waiters, then spreading east)
> -Mar 31 non-owners (same as above)
> -April 1 owners
> -April 1 non-owners
> -April 2nd owners
> etc.


I'm sure at some level there is some algorithm somewhere that does nail this down to something that kind of makes sense, but at least in my mind I've always assumed that the priority list is somehow "fuzzy" (not because I think it is, but because there is no way for me to really know what it is). So in the end, if my date moves around by a month here or there relative even to the guy I waited in line with at the store the morning of 3/31/16, I'm okay with that. There are just too many variables (owner vs. non-owner, options ordered, etc.), not to mention differences between different sites: Is North Carolina "farther" from Fremont than Pennsylvania? Who knows? Unless it was a really major difference, after waiting for 2 years (by the time I expect to get my car), it just doesn't matter that much to me. I suppose if I was trying to time a lease end (well actually I am, but a delay after favors my situation!) then I might think differently.


----------



## Dr. J

NOGA$4ME said:


> I'm sure at some level there is some algorithm somewhere that does nail this down to something that kind of makes sense,...


----------



## Love

Good/Sage advice @NOGA$4ME. In the end, I'm not exactly 100% sure why I'm so anxious and hurried to go into debt again for such a depreciating thing like a car.


----------



## NOGA$4ME

Lovesword said:


> Good/Sage advice @NOGA$4ME. In the end, I'm not exactly 100% sure why I'm so anxious and hurried to go into debt again for such a depreciating thing like a car.


Well I've been through this long wait once before with my LEAF.

If you want some more advice from my experience: try to enjoy the wait! Like you and everyone else here, I absolutely cannot wait to get my Model 3. But we have this forum and community here to wildly speculate, blow every bit of news way out of proportion, and generally be glued to our computers checking for new posts.

Once you get the car it will be wonderful, and while I'm sure you'll continue to monitor the forums, etc. it won't be with the same level of vigor. So in a year or so, you'll look back on all the good times you had complaining and commiserating on the reservation, ordering, tracking and delivery process. It can be hard to wait, but it can also be very exciting!


----------



## MichelT3

Something like: the hunt being more enjoyable than the spoils?


----------



## Dogwhistle

@Lovesword Dude, you already have a Tesla! Go steal your wife's car and take it for a spin. Leave the fretting to those of us still on the outside looking in!


----------



## TrevP

I’m sure there are some people who thought that simply buying a Model S now would push them to the top of the list for a Model 3 and I don’t think that’s the case. I’m sure Tesla has some kind of early internal cutoff date that would cause a current owner (at the time of the reservation) to be given priority. 

In any case, the one area has has huge faults is communications. They’re notoriously bad. I will say however that it really pays to befriend a Tesla employee at a local store and consistently communicate with them. I have such a “Tesla buddy” who’s been excellent with me when I have general questions. 

And yes, being too “close to the sun” so to speak can have that effect of dampened enthusiasm. My dealings with Tesla corporate around the whole Model 3 video thing we had waiting really soured my opinion of their PR department. It’s a joke really. But in the end, it’s OK to like the product and dislike certain parts of the company. It happens. Even Apple is like this. 

For me, despite starting the forum and being very active around Model 3, a healthy attitude, reality check, keeping expectations in check and being super patient have kept me from going insane


----------



## NOGA$4ME

MichelT3 said:


> Something like: the hunt being more enjoyable than the spoils?


No, not really...the spoils are going to be epic.

Maybe it's more like that old Teem commercial where the guy crosses the desert, dying of thirst, makes his way to an oasis where the locals rush to him with liquid refreshment, but he asks for a bag of potato chips and struggles to eat the whole bag. And THEN he takes the Teem and chugs it!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

So... my cable organizer just shipped. 

Ordered 11/8/17, shipped 12/5/17

They made the 4 week estimate!


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


> So... my cable organizer just shipped.
> 
> Ordered 11/8/17, shipped 12/5/17
> 
> They made the 4 week estimate!


Ha!! This prompted me to check my email and, sure enough, mine too! . Yay!!!

Edit to add: thanks @SoFlaModel3!


----------



## Love

Another update, and one that makes the title of this thread blown out of the water like Jaws eating a scuba tank!

Not only is the estimated delivery for the cable organizer this Monday, my estimated delivery for my Model 3 moved up to Dec-Feb! I'm beyond elated about that!

I know there's some debate about right/wrong when it comes to that so I don't mean to stir that up, and definitely don't mean to gloat. I'm just happy and want to share the good the same way I shared the bad, when I was discouraged.

Also, my thoughts are that if Tesla felt confident to bump my dates (and others according to a thread on TMC, I'll link it below), the same time frame as a second round of invites went out, I feel that's a GREAT indication that the initial bottleneck has been resolved and that the ramp up "S" curve has begun!

https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ty-bump-after-purchasing-a-ms-mx.99287/page-4

(Page 4 is where people start mentioning their dates)


----------



## Dr. J

Lovesword said:


> Oh, and one more thing. After the awesome responses I got in this thread, I decided to channel my thoughts/emotions into something positive, so I began to draw an idea I had. It's not finished yet (needs work) but I'm excited about my news, my progress on it so far, and I just feel like sharing it. So here it is! The idea is simple, a Deity being what they are, choosing to drive a Tesla, because they're AWESOME!
> Hope you like it! And as always, all replies, comments and criticisms are welcomed!!
> View attachment 4306
> 
> 
> It did cross my mind that this could draw a few eye roll responses (because religion) so I do want to say that I feel this is just a start, and I intend to follow this up with other figures of all sorts/varieties.


He looks more like a happy stoner to me, and I'm OK with that.  And it could be easily Photoshopped to say "Godot." With all the implications of people waiting for him and all.


----------



## Love

Dr. J said:


> He looks more like a happy stoner to me, and I'm OK with that.  And it could be easily Photoshopped to say "Godot." With all the implications of people waiting for him and all.


Lol, well I didn't intend for him to look like The Dude from Big Lebowski...but hey, that works too. The Dude abides!


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Another update, and one that makes the title of this thread blown out of the water like Jaws eating a scuba tank!
> 
> Not only is the estimated delivery for the cable organizer this Monday, my estimated delivery for my Model 3 moved up to Dec-Feb! I'm beyond elated about that!
> 
> I know there's some debate about right/wrong when it comes to that so I don't mean to stir that up, and definitely don't mean to gloat. I'm just happy and want to share the good the same way I shared the bad, when I was discouraged.
> 
> Also, my thoughts are that if Tesla felt confident to bump my dates (and others according to a thread on TMC, I'll link it below), the same time frame as a second round of invites went out, I feel that's a GREAT indication that the initial bottleneck has been resolved and that the ramp up "S" curve has begun!
> 
> https://teslamotorsclub.com/tmc/thr...ty-bump-after-purchasing-a-ms-mx.99287/page-4
> 
> (Page 4 is where people start mentioning their dates)


This is awesome!!

Hey selfishly if I was already in the December - February group and people are moving up into now ... that can only mean mine is earlier, right, right, right Yes!


----------



## MelindaV

SoFlaModel3 said:


> This is awesome!!
> 
> Hey selfishly if I was already in the December - February group and people are moving up into now ... that can only mean mine is earlier, right, right, right Yes!


I don't think there is a connection there. sorry  
I think Tesla just heard the grumbles from @Lovesword and adjusted his timeline regardless of where your reservation sits. (if anything, likely to the detriment of yours, sorry @SoFlaModel3)


----------



## SoFlaModel3

MelindaV said:


> I don't think there is a connection there. sorry
> I think Tesla just heard the grumbles from @Lovesword and adjusted his timeline regardless of where your reservation sits. (if anything, likely to the detriment of yours, sorry @SoFlaModel3)


----------



## Love

SoFlaModel3 said:


>


Maybe I shouldn't have even said anything. Sorry


----------



## SoFlaModel3

Lovesword said:


> Maybe I shouldn't have even said anything. Sorry


Those were kidding angry faces. It's all good. We're getting cars soon!


----------



## Michael Russo

SoFlaModel3 said:


> Those were kidding angry faces. It's all good. We're getting cars soon!


Well, some of us are... the others will wait a little longer yet will get even greater cars... so still not discouraged!


----------



## MichelT3

Michael Russo said:


> Well, some of us are... the others will wait a little longer yet will get even greater cars... so still not discouraged!


Contrary. All the current delay or speeding up will have hardly or no effect on us. As long as production will get under way and we get our car in a years time.


----------



## Prodigal Son

TrevP said:


> I'm sure there are some people who thought that simply buying a Model S now would push them to the top of the list for a Model 3 and I don't think that's the case. I'm sure Tesla has some kind of early internal cutoff date that would cause a current owner (at the time of the reservation) to be given priority.


Well so much for that theory. We now know it's Owners Über Alles, at least for now.


----------



## Michael Russo

ermagerd said:


> Well so much for that theory. We now know it's Owners Über Alles, at least for now.


Well, actually what @TrevP was implying was 'Current Owner at the time of Model 3 reservation' Über Alles... 

And it's ok...


----------



## Michael Russo

Lovesword said:


> Another update, and one that makes the title of this thread blown out of the water like Jaws eating a scuba tank! (...)


Changed thread title accordingly...


----------



## Prodigal Son

Michael Russo said:


> Well, actually what @TrevP was implying was 'Current Owner at the time of Model 3 reservation' Über Alles...
> 
> And it's ok...


Ah, you do appear to be correct on your interpretation of that. I think it remains to be seen if that's how it actually goes.


----------



## MichelT3

Two observations:

1 A fox may change its name and appearance, but he can never change his behaviour. 

2. If you’re too close it’s difficult to see the whole picture. Those who step back enjoy the beauty of it all. 

Let’s all try to see things more in perspective. It’s not about me or you, but about putting as many non polluting cars out into the world as possible. And thus change the immense automobile industry. And they are succeeding it seems. Not a small feat for a small startup company. 
We’ll see when we’ll get it.


----------



## Prodigal Son

MichelT3 said:


> Two observations:
> 
> 1 A fox may change its name and appearance, but he can never change his behaviour.
> 
> 2. If you're too close it's difficult to see the whole picture. Those who step back enjoy the beauty of it all.


1. I'm aligning with my handle in other tesla circles

2. Perhaps. I find no beauty in slowly dying while unhappy.



> It's not about me or you, but about putting as many non polluting cars out into the world as possible.


For Tesla, yes, this is all consistent with their mission statement which I suppose is to be applauded.


----------



## Michael Russo

Closing thread upon request of the now cured OP.


----------

